# Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2007)

Wer hats, wer spielts, bei wem läufts gut? 

Habs seit einiger Zeit und bin fast durch, bei allen 3 Fraktionen, nur schade das man die Seraphim nich spielen kann...


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (30. November 2007)

Stimmt es das bei Forged Alliance der Zoom stark eingeschränkt ist, also im Vergleich zu dem standartgame? Ich hab das normale Supreme Commander oft und gern gespielt, bis sich men rechner verabschiedet hat, lief damals mit 20 fps, von daher bin ich ganz glücklich nen neuen zu bekommen^^
Is Forged Alliance denn wirklich so viel besser?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2007)

Ja, aber auch bei den Hardwareanforderungen.

Ein 64bit Betriebssystem ist zu empfehlen, dann schmierts auch nicht so schnell ab...


----------



## Piy (30. November 2007)

ich bekomms morgen, mein kumpel sagt, dass es richtig gut ist ^^ mit vielen neuen einheiten, vor allem die lvl4-dinger ^^
 wird sicher wieder viele stunden in anspruch nehmen ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2007)

Ja, gut ists, leider sind auch die Hardwareanforderungen 'gut' 

Ganz ab davon sind auch die LVL4 EInheiten richtig krass, die neuen.

Die UEF hat 'nen Experimentalen Sat bekommen, die Aeon 'nen Experimental Recourcen Generator, die Cybran 'nen neuen 'Spiderbot' und es gibt 'ne neue Rasse


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (30. November 2007)

Wenn dann meine 88GT mal da is freu ich mich schon das auch ma auszuprobieren^^
Die und nen Quad6600 sollten reichen ;D


----------



## HTS (30. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein 64bit Betriebssystem ist zu empfehlen, dann schmierts auch nicht so schnell ab...



Bezieht sich das nur auf SC-FA? Die Basis-Version läuft bei mir unter XP 32bit schon lange einwandfrei...


----------



## Piy (30. November 2007)

joa meine hardware reicht auch, außer die 2gb-ram begrenzung meines xp32 stört, aber auf lan stört das nicht ^^

neuer spiderbot? is der immernoch so schwächlich gegen lufteinheiten? ich erinner mich, mit n paar flugzeugen mal die 20-30 spinnchen weggeschafft hab ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2007)

HTS schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das nur auf SC-FA? Die Basis-Version läuft bei mir unter XP 32bit schon lange einwandfrei...



Nein, generell auf SC (und auch Gothic3), mit einem 64bit OS läufts Spiel fehlerfrei, auch längere SPiele, bei einem 32bit WIndows schmierts ja gern mal ab, bei längeren (Multiplayer) Games...


Piy schrieb:


> neuer spiderbot? is der immernoch so schwächlich gegen lufteinheiten? ich erinner mich, mit n paar flugzeugen mal die 20-30 spinnchen weggeschafft hab ^^


ALLE Experimentals sind recht schwach gegen Lufteinheiten, absichtliche Schwachstelle halt...

Mit ein paar AA Gunships, Interceptoren oder ähnliches gegen Luft schauts natürlich anders aus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2007)

mal ne Frage.

ich spiel grad die Demo des Hauptspiels. Und schaffe das es nicht mal auf mittel das Skirmish zu gewinnen. Immer wenn der Gegner mit seiner Experimental Artillerie anfäng zu schießen bin ich so gut wie tot. Wie kann man sich vor dem Ding schützen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2007)

Schild bauen, hilft.

Ganz ab davon ist die Demo recht einfach, du musst nur schnell genug sein und erstmal so vielle Mex bauen wie geht...

Und versuch möglichst schnell zu leveln und die Mex upzugraden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2007)

wtf sind MEX. und die Schilde haben nicht lange gehalten. Ein Treffer und sie waren wech. Welche BuildOrder sollte man einhalten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2007)

1. Mass  Extraktor 
2. naja, Massextraktoren bauen (so viele wie möglich), die dann schnell (nacheinander) auf Level2 und 3 upgraden, zwischendurch noch 'nen paar Generatoren (lvl1) bauen, 'ne Fabrik, die Fabrik upgraden, um lvl2 Engeneers zu bauen, mit denen du lvl2 Kraftwerke baust, weiter upgraden...

Um dann am Ende mit Experimentals den Gegner zu plätten


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Dezember 2007)

also sollte man so schnell wie möglich rushen? sich einigeln und langsam ne Armee bauen geht nicht? Wie sollte man seinen Alten Ego den Commander upgraden?


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (2. Dezember 2007)

Einigeln is zwar im Spiel SC vorgesehen, aber gegen die anspruchsvolleren Bots und gute Spieler im Internet zieht man meißt den kürzeren, wenn man seine Basis überhaupt verlassen kann muss man sich ja eh gegen horden von Zeug durchkämpfen. Was als guter Mittelweg ginge wäre einigeln und Airrush, das is mir aber zu kompliziert^^


----------



## HTS (2. Dezember 2007)

So, FA ist bestellt, freue mich schon auf nächste Woche


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2007)

Wieso??

SB wie blöde bauen, hoffen das keine Interceptoren rumfliegen (sieht man ja aufm Radar) und die ACU plätten, wofür man etwa 10 SBs braucht.


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (2. Dezember 2007)

nuja, ich deff generell net gern, hau einfach vom kleinen Panzer bis zum commander alles drauf^^ rushen hilft!^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wieso??
> 
> SB wie blöde bauen, hoffen das keine Interceptoren rumfliegen (sieht man ja aufm Radar) und die ACU plätten, wofür man etwa 10 SBs braucht.



SB? ACU?


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (2. Dezember 2007)

*A*dvanced *c*omand *u*nit?

Oder so^^ Ich nutz diese Abkürzungen eher auch net, das nervt auch wenn man neu in nem game is und alle pros reden nur so "ey, plante die bomb und wird die n8te auf A lang, dann lauf ich mit der usp auf B und frag sie wech, nur hoffen das es keinen spawnkill gibt!"

NUja, ich zock ja auch BF2, ich glaub da red ich auch nur so^^

Was ein SB is würd mich jetz auch interessieren...^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> SB? ACU?





J@ke the Ripp3r schrieb:


> *A*dvanced *c*omand *u*nit?


Genau, ACU ist deine Command Unit (die bei unteren Rängen recht gut ist, bei 'oberen Rängen' aber fürn Po ist), gibt auch noch die SCU -> Support Command Unit.
Beides wird auch im (engl.) Spiel so bezeichnet.

Persönlich mach ich bei Lvl2 nicht sehr viel, ich bau 'nen paar Extraktoren + 6 Generatoren und 'ne Fabrik, Fabrik auf lvl 2 ausbauen, 2 Engeneers bauen, Extraktoren nacheinander auf lvl2 upgraden, 1 lvl 2 Kraftwerk bauen.

Dann Fabrik auf lvl3 ausbauen, Quantum Gateway bauen und 10 ACUs in Aufgrag geben (achtung: brauchen recht viele Resis und kosten 'Nen schweine Geld!)

Wenn eine SCU gebaut ist -> Recorce Upgrade durchführen, dann erzeugt jede SCU zwischen 10 und 14 Masse und 900-1400 Energie.

Die Seraphim sind hier am schlechtesten mit 5 Masse und 900 ENergie/SCU, nicht upgradebar...

Und dann kannst wien blöder Experimentals bauen...

ABER ACHTUNG:
Experimentals sind sehr schwach gegenüber Luft...


DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was ein SB is würd mich jetz auch interessieren...^^


Lvl3 Bomber.


----------



## HTS (3. Dezember 2007)

"SB" als Parteien-unabhängige Bezeichnung für "Strategic Bomber"?
Wer so wie ich hier mitgelesen und über die Bezeichnungen gegrübelt hat, braucht nicht gleich das Spiel anschmeißen, hier gibt es eine kleine Übersicht mit allen Einheiten/Gebäuden:
http://www.rtscommunity.com/mw/gameinfo.php?game=35&cat=6


Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal 'nen Thread sticken, in dem wir die Abkürzungen hineinschreiben...

However:
Hab heut meinen Quadcore bekommen und ich muss sagen, das Supreme Commander doch recht gut von den zusätzlichen Kernen profitieren kann.

Ist zwar nicht soo gut, zwischen 30 und 70% ist aber durchaus drin, auch von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Dezember 2007)

wie kann ich meinen ACU weiter als bis TecLevel1 upgraden? da steht ich soll meine Konstruction Units upgraden. Doch diese (Engineers ???) sind schon auf level 3.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2007)

links unten (oder so) ist ein Helm oder so, das clickst an und dann kannst die Upgrades auswählen, die aber recht teuer sind...


----------



## HTS (4. Dezember 2007)

Die Support Units, die man über das Quantum Gate herbeirufen kann, lassen sich ebenfalls ein bischen aufrüsten.

Du kannst jeweils wählen, ob Du eher einen Commander willst, der in der Basis beim Aufbau (mehr Baupläne, mehr Ressourcen generieren) hilft oder eher einen, der auch in die Schlacht zieht (stärkere Waffen, Schutzschild, Raketen, etc.)


----------



## HTS (4. Dezember 2007)

Spiel ist heute angekommen, riesige Vorfreude und dann bekommt man während der Installation die Meldung 
_Component: Movies
Datei: E:\data2.cab
Beschreibung: Unzulässige Funktion_

*AARGH*   

*ÄCHZ* beim dritten Mal hats geklappt *G*


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (4. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch, alle guten Dinge sind 3^^

Is SC wirklich so neu das es von 4(!) Kernen profitiert? Dachte den Quad, bzw. sogar Dualcore-support hat das noch garnet, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Dezember 2007)

was sind denn die besten Neuerungen bei Forged Alliance. Und was ist nun mit dem Zoom? ist der eingeschränkt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2007)

J@ke the Ripp3r schrieb:


> Is SC wirklich so neu das es von 4(!) Kernen profitiert?



Ja, das tut es, deswegen hab ich mir auch 'nen Phenom geholt, läuft spürbar besser und die Auslastung ist auf allen Kernen sogar recht hoch (über 40%)...


----------



## HTS (4. Dezember 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> was sind denn die besten Neuerungen bei Forged Alliance. Und was ist nun mit dem Zoom? ist der eingeschränkt?



Die Anzeige wurde ziemlich heftig umgebaut, hab mich die ersten Sekunden gar nicht zurechtgefunden *G*

Und der Gegner kommt mir auch deutlich aggressiver vor. Im Einzelspieler gegen die "niedrige KI" kommen ungewohnt früh Angriffe, sonst hat der sich auf der Map ziemlich eingeigelt und nur hin und wieder ein paar kleine Angriffe geflogen.


Achja, es gibt zahlreiche neue Einheiten und Gebäude, hab aber noch nicht alle durchprobiert.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2007)

Was mir fehlt ist ein automatischer Schrottsammler...

Zu den neuen Experimentals hab ich ja schon was gesagt...


Was auch neu ist, ist z.B. die Engeneeringstation, die automatisch Dinge im Umkreis repariert (Cybran/UEF)...

Persönlich find ich Aeon wegen dem Paragon am besten, wenn man das Teil bauen kann (und schützen kann), kann man damit auch 'nen 'lvl4 Rush' durchführen...


----------



## HTS (5. Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr auch das Gefühl, dass FA etwas schwieriger ist? Kampagne habe ich noch nicht gespielt, nur ein paar Einzelgefechte auf meinen Standard-Maps... und egal ob ich die einfache KI oder "Schildkröte" als Gegner wähle, kommen sehr schnell die ersten Angriffe mit Bots und dann mit U-Booten und den Level2-Raketen... zum ersten Mal brauche ich Level1-Abwehranlagen um die frühen Angriffe abzuwehren *G* kann jemand eine Standard-Taktik empfehlen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das dürft auch mit der höheren Hardwarebelastung des Spiels zusammenhängen...

Zum größten Teil dürftens hier die KI Berechnungen sein, die das System so sehr in schwierigkeiten bringen...


----------



## HTS (7. Dezember 2007)

Performance-Einbußen kann ich momentan noch nicht feststellen... läuft eigentlich genauso wie das pure SC.. hab aber bisher noch keine Riesenschlachten gelenkt, insofern kann der Einbruch noch kommen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Dezember 2007)

Wat is nu mit dem zoom? Wurde der beschnitten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich wüsst nicht wo, man kann genauso weit rauszoomen und ranzoomen kann man auch.


----------



## HTS (8. Dezember 2007)

Beim Zoom konnte ich bisher auch keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## AMDSempron (17. Dezember 2007)

Moinsgen!
hab mir mal den Thread durchgelesen, da ich der absolute Freak in Sachen SC bin (habs jetzt schon seit Monaten immer wieder gespielt), wollt ich mich mal in die Diskussion einbringen 
Außerdem noch was Werbung: ich mache am Samstag ne Hamachi LAN, wo wir SC (ohne FA) spielen, Beginn 19:15, Karten werden wohl eher klein, sonst brechen alle Rechner ein.

Noch was: Könnte es sein, dass die Schussreichweiten von Colossus und Spinne erhöht wurden? http://www.pcgames.de/aid,613988/15...orged_Alliance/?viewcnt=1&image_id=699358#top


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (17. Dezember 2007)

hmm, hamachi is geil ,LAN auch, SC rockt sowieso, ABER DIE SCHE*ß PUSHPINS an meim Boxed q66-Kühler sind hin! sche*ße is das! Und bis samstag hab ich vermutlich keinen neuen, aber kannse mir im Zweifelsfall ma die daten vom Netzwerk geben?


----------



## AMDSempron (18. Dezember 2007)

J@ke the Ripp3r schrieb:


> hmm, hamachi is geil ,LAN auch, SC rockt sowieso, ABER DIE SCHE*ß PUSHPINS an meim Boxed q66-Kühler sind hin! sche*ße is das! Und bis samstag hab ich vermutlich keinen neuen, aber kannse mir im Zweifelsfall ma die daten vom Netzwerk geben?


hmm, okay, ich hoffe mal, dass du es schaffst!

Netzwerkname: "Wird doch eh nur SC"
Passwort: "supremecommander"

Hast du skype? Wenn ja, dann is jut, wir sind dann schon zu fünft, labern geht da am einfachsten


----------



## Piy (18. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, gut ists, leider sind auch die Hardwareanforderungen 'gut'
> 
> Ganz ab davon sind auch die LVL4 EInheiten richtig krass, die neuen.
> 
> Die UEF hat 'nen Experimentalen Sat bekommen, die Aeon 'nen Experimental Recourcen Generator, die Cybran 'nen neuen 'Spiderbot' und es gibt 'ne neue Rasse




habs am we gezockt, muss sagen, ich bin begeistert! ich hab alles auf low gespielt, selbst da is die grafik noch geil, und ruckeln tuts garnichts. 

also der satellit der uef is jawohl schrott.... da man sowieso nen schutzschild um die base hat, kann man mit dem nciths ausrichten....


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja, der Sat ist wirlich kaum zu gebrauchen, dafür sind Paragon und dieses neue Gerät der Cybran nicht schlecht, quasi das Pendant zum Fat Boy.


----------



## AMDSempron (18. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, der Sat ist wirlich kaum zu gebrauchen, dafür sind Paragon und dieses neue Gerät der Cybran nicht schlecht, quasi das Pendant zum Fat Boy.


hmm, ich habe den Fatboy immer gehasst, kaum kommt irgendwas ihm zu Nahe, dann geht er am Sack, aber ^gegen einen Colossus ist der Assi


----------



## Piy (18. Dezember 2007)

fatboy is gott xD   hätte er ca. 10ma soviel hp, wär er unschlagbar 
ich liebe die dinger, ich bau mich immer damit zu xD das gibt immer richtig schöne schlachten, wenn ich nur so ca. 10 von den dingern hab und dann gegen sone armee von klein bis groß ^^  ich erinner mich nur zugern ans letzte wochenende.... hab die runde gewonnen mit  2,5mio zu 2,3mio(kumpel, hatte kleine armee, viel deff) und sehr schwerer tech-npc etwa 200.000 punkte xD  
sobald der erste fatboy fertig war, war der npc schoma weg... einmal durchgerasselt und immer welche nachgebaut zur abwehr, mehr als 50% vom schild hat er eh nich wegbekommen. mein kumpel hat in der zeit noch aufgebaut ^^ das war ne geile schlacht am ende, meine fatboys gegen seine roboter ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Cybran, die sind sowohl in der Luft (Xperimental GUnship) als auch aufm Boden recht stark, der Herr der Affen ist nicht übel und dazu hätt man jetzt noch 'nen Megalitz als 'Deckung', das ist richtig fies.

Aeon sind jetzt auch recht stark -> Paragon und wien blöder Galactic Colossus + diese fliegenden Untertassen bauen, der Colossus dürft die stärkste Landeinheit sein, dazu die Untertassen (die AA Gunships oder Interceptoren bauen) als AA Defense...

Man kann auch, wenn man will, voll ausgerüstete SACUs zum Angriff nutzen, die sind auch nicht übel...


----------



## AMDSempron (22. Dezember 2007)

So, will noch jemand an der Hamachi LAN teionehmen? Wenn ja, dann melden, wenn nein, dem kann isch och nisch helfen. Würd mich aber freuen, da wir bisher nur 4 sind, zu 6 wärs besser.


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (24. Dezember 2007)

hmm, sry rechner läuft jetz erst wieder, mugen beult mein ATX gehäuse nen bischen aber es is kalt!

Was mich übrigens manchma stört is die geringe reichweite der taktischen rakenten, die ären sonst ein viel besser einzusetzendes strategisches mittel.


----------



## thecroatien (26. Dezember 2007)

tach erstmal,
ich hab da sone frage.
Ich spiele nun auch Supreme commander
aber das spiel läuft bei mir nur auf einem kern von meinem 4300er?
guibts da nen patch das das besser verteilt wird oder so?
mfg
thecroatien


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2007)

Das müsst eigentlich ootb auf beiden Kernen laufen, zwar nicht 2x 100% aber 70 + 50% oder so ähnlich.


----------



## thecroatien (26. Dezember 2007)

Ne der erste Kern liegt bei ca. 95 und der zweite bei 10-20.
man merkt halt immer nur wenn dem ersten die 'puste' ausgeht.
mfg
thecroatien


----------



## J@ke the Ripp3r (26. Dezember 2007)

hmm, dat is komisch, nen bekannter von mir hat den gleichen core, da gehts... würde da nen Bios-update helfen? nuja wenn das nur bei SC auftritt wohl eher net, aber ich glaub patches wirds da für Sc net mwehr so viele geben, liegt vielleicht eher an deinem system (ich weiß das hilft jetz net, aber ich weiß auch net mehr^^)


----------



## thecroatien (26. Dezember 2007)

nen bios upadate hat noch nix geändert.
Hab nen bissen rumgegoogelt und über gleiche probs gelesen...
noch mal die normalen patches runterladen und weiter sehn.
trotzdem danke
mfg
thecroatien


----------



## Jor-El (28. Dezember 2007)

Nutzt eigentlich jemand die Dual Monitor Funktion von SP?
Hatte es damals bei World in Conflict probiert. Ist aber daran gescheitert, dass die Monitore unterschiedliche Auflösungen hatten. Geht es bei Supreme Commander auch mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2007)

ja, geht
aber dazu brauchst 'nen entsprechend leistungsfähigen PC...


----------



## Jor-El (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir heute mal das Spiel gekauft. Funzt 1A mit meinem 15"er als 2. Monitor. Hatte eigentlich erwartet dass es nur eine Übersichtskarte auf dem zweiten Monitor gibt aber dass man voll reinzoomen kann ist krass.
Das wird den Hardware-Hunger erklären.


----------



## Mayday21 (22. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich ein Fan von Total Annihilation war und nun (erst) mitbekommen habe, daß SC das Erbe dieses Spiels angetreten hat, will ich mir das Spiel nun kaufen.

Nun hab ich gesehen es gibt eine Gold-Edition. Ist das lediglich ein Paket, dem beide Einzelspiele beiliegen oder ist dabei etwas wesentlich anders?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich früher mal ein Spiel in so einer Gold Edition gekauft habe und man in dieser Version dann die Patches nicht einspielen konnte.

Weiß da jemand bescheid?


Im Übrigen hab ich noch eine Frage:
Bei TA gab es früher eine Chainsaw/Kettensäge und eine Vulcan-Kanone, außerdem eine Big Berta. Dies waren Langstrecken-Kanonen mit großer Durchschlagskraft, die für viel Spaß gesorgt haben (wenn so eine Vulcan losgelegt hat, dann war der Energiespeicher schnell leer )
Gibt es sowas in SC auch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, solch mächtigen Artilleriegeschütze gibts immer noch, schauen nur anders aus und heißen anders.

Prinzipiell spielen sich TA und SC durchaus recht ähnlich...


----------



## Mayday21 (22. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, solch mächtigen Artilleriegeschütze gibts immer noch, schauen nur anders aus und heißen anders.


Das ist mir egal, so lange sie nur so viel Spaß verursachen wie ihre Pendants in TA 
Schön zu hören, daß man an diesem netten, amüsanten Detail festgehalten hat. Dann werde ich mir das Spiel mal zügig zulegen ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

Gibt auch noch ein paar andere Dinge, die ziemlich fies sind, z.B. Nukes (immerhin gibts hier Abwehrmaßnahmen), diese 'Game enders' find ich aber nicht soo prickelnd, dann lieber ein paar Experimentals bauen, die sind schon fies genug


----------



## AMDSempron (23. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch ein paar andere Dinge, die ziemlich fies sind, z.B. Nukes (immerhin gibts hier Abwehrmaßnahmen), diese 'Game enders' find ich aber nicht soo prickelnd, dann lieber ein paar Experimentals bauen, die sind schon fies genug


Nun ja, aber jede Abwehr ist i-wann mal am Ende, wenn du Reccourcen bis zum endlosen hast, einfach 4-5 Nukes bauen, zig SCUs helfn lassen und so lange schießen bis dass der Verteidigungsbunker der andren leer ist. Hab ich mal bei nem Kumpel gemacht als ich gegen den gespielt habe, allerdings hatte ich danach sofort seine 13 heilige Angriffsbots vor meiner Haustür stehen. Zum  Glück kann man sich bei SC so was von dermaßen einigeln (T2 Def.+T2 Arty+T3 AA+Schilde+T2Raketen) 

Wobei ich das Spiel momentan nich sooo oft spiele, wird i-wie langsam ein wenig langweilig. Aber morgen bekomme ich FA Addon, wir könnnen ja mal ne Hamachi LAN machen, wie wärs mit Samstag in einer Woche?


----------



## HTS (27. Februar 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> so lange schießen bis dass der Verteidigungsbunker der andren leer ist.
> ...
> Zum  Glück kann man sich bei SC so was von dermaßen einigeln (*T2 Def*.+T2 Arty+T3 AA+Schilde+T2Raketen)



 Na dann freu Dich auf FA:
Mit dem Seraphim-Nuke-Werfer braucht der Gegener pro Rakete 2 Anti-Nukes.. und bei der UEF geht das Einigeln dank der T3-Def. noch besser


----------



## AMDSempron (9. März 2008)

So, ich hab FA jetz installiert und getestet, habs aber direkt wieder von der Pladde geschmissen, lief das Basisspiel noch einigermaßen, da dort bei einem langsamen PC einfach die Spielgeschwindigkeit sank, läuft FA mit noch weniger FPs und wird nicht langsamer, heißt also, dass ich kaum noch was vom Spiel mitbekommen habe. Früher konnte ich gegen 2 schwere die miteinander verbunden sind gewinnen, habe aber bei FA gegen einen mittleren verloren weil ich nichts gebacken bekommen habe...
Naja, kommt neuer PC, kommt Spiel drauf


----------



## HTS (9. März 2008)

FA ist tatsächlich etwas anspruchsvoller, aber mit etwas Geduld und Übung klappt es dann doch ganz gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2008)

Ja, ein sehr schneller Dual Core oder gar Quad Core ist schon zu empfehlen, für dieses Spiel.


----------



## AMDSempron (9. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, ein sehr schneller Dual Core oder gar Quad Core ist schon zu empfehlen, für dieses Spiel.


Eben, ein A64 3700+ im Dream-team mit einer X550 und 1Gig RAM hauts da bei dem Spiel schon locker um, wobei ich das System jetzt eh nicht mehr habe, das is jetzt bei meinen Eltern, die meinten, dass sie das bezahlt ham, also solln sie es benutzen und nich mehr ich 

Nun ja, ich hab hier als Zugtier einen Donnervogel mit 1,2 GHz und ner MX440 und 512 MB RAM, wird Zeit für nen neuen PC


----------



## Mayday21 (30. März 2008)

Jetzt wollte ich grad mal wieder ne Runde SupCom spielen, aber es geht nicht mehr. 
Beim Starten unter Vista x64 bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, daß das Spiel nicht mehr funktioniert und nach einer Lösung sucht.

Seit dem letzten erfolgreichen Spielen habe ich Vista SP1, ein paar Vista Updates und den Nvidia Treiber neu installiert.
Außerdem nun noch DirectX auf die aktuelle März Version gehoben sowie Soundtreiber und SupCom neu installiert.

Leider funktionierts immer noch nicht.

Vielleicht kennt einer das Problem?

Anbei mal der von SupCom erzeugte dxdiag:



```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/30/2008, 14:08:45
Machine name: MAYDAY
Operating System: Windows Vista Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: Maximus Formula
BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/14/07 14:59:22 Ver: 08.00.12
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 1809MB used, 6608MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode
[B][COLOR=red]DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1)[/B]
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8800 GTX
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0191&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Display Memory: 2524 MB
Dedicated Memory: 732 MB
Shared Memory: 1791 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: SyncMaster 204T/204Ts/204B,SyncMaster Magic CX201Ts(Digital)
Driver Name: nvd3dum,nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2umx.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6925 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 5263360 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-42D1-11CF-BD78-0B2002C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0191
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Lautsprecher (Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (Vista))
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_11021002&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: t3.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.0000.0201 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/29/2008 11:04:28, 629760 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: CREATIVE
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Description: Digitales Ausgabegerät (SPDIF) (Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (Vista))
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_11021002&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: t3.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.0000.0201 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/29/2008 11:04:28, 629760 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: CREATIVE
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Line-In (Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (Vista))
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: t3.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.0000.0201 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 1/29/2008 11:04:28, 629760 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
Description: Digitales Eingangsgerät (SPDIF) (Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (Vista))
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: t3.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.0000.0201 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 1/29/2008 11:04:28, 629760 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Maus
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Tastatur
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC518
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC518
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC518
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2937
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standardtastatur (PS/2)
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-konforme Maus
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC518
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 25.9 GB
Total Space: 70.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD740GD-00FLA1 ATA Device
Drive: D:
Free Space: 48.5 GB
Total Space: 70.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD740GD-00FLA1 ATA Device
Drive: E:
Free Space: 98.9 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG SP2504C ATA Device
Drive: F:
Model: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1L ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), , 0 bytes
Drive: I:
Model: QA2402Y RKO425T SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (German), , 0 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) X38 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29E1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29E1&SUBSYS_82951043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) X38 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29E0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29E0&SUBSYS_82951043&REV_01\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 294A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_294A&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E5
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E2
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB2 erweiterter Hostcontroller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D7
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB2 erweiterter Hostcontroller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB universeller Hostcontroller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D2
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB universeller Hostcontroller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D1
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB universeller Hostcontroller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB universeller Hostcontroller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB universeller Hostcontroller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9-Familie USB universeller Hostcontroller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FD
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI-Brücke - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_82771043&REV_92\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a
Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_81F81043&REV_12\4&45B69F9&0&00E2
Driver: n/a
Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_81F81043&REV_12\4&18BA0AA4&0&00E5
Driver: n/a
Name: VIA OHCI-konformer IEEE 1394-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&1542FBD&0&18F0
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7006&SUBSYS_00101102&REV_00\4&11F552D5&0&00E0
Driver: n/a
Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0009&SUBSYS_00181102&REV_00\5&25BC204B&0&0000E0
Driver: n/a
Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0191&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\4&1BC1D098&0&0008
Driver: n/a
```


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2008)

1. kannst dein Fehlerprotokoll vielleicht mal in Codetags setzen??
2. Hast Supcom/FA gepatcht?? (PS: supcom und FA haben nicht unbedingt was miteinander zu tun)
3. deinstalliere den nVidia Treiber und tu den letzten nutzen.
4. schau mal ins GPG forum und such mal nach Vista SP1.


----------



## Mayday21 (30. März 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

zu 1) Wie geht das? (Edit: gefunden)
zu 2) Ich hatte es sowohl gepatched wie auch ungepached versucht, hat nichts geändert.
zu 3) Hab ich versucht, allerdings den aktuellen Betatreiber versucht. 

zu 2 und 3)
Es hat ja mit genau diesen Treibern bzw dieser SupCom Version ja schon geklappt, also kann das eigentlich nicht der Grund sein.

zu 4) Werde ich mal machen. Denn das SP1 scheint definitiv die Ursache zu sein. SP1 deinstalliert und SupCom gestartet - und schon läufts wieder.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

Spielt niemand mehr Supreme Commander und die geschmiedete Allianz??


----------



## HTS (7. Juli 2008)

Doch, hin und wieder spiele ich ne Runde.. im Moment hat mich aber eher "Test Drive unlimited" in seinen hawaiianischen Bann gezogen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Spielt niemand mehr Supreme Commander und die geschmiedete Allianz??



Ich hab mir das Hauptspiel gerade bei Amazon fürn Zehner gekauft. Mochte ja schon die Demo.


----------



## Oliver (17. Oktober 2008)

Same, habs gestern mal angespielt. Total Annihilation habe ich jedenfalls geliebt, die Beta von Supreme Commander war auch nicht schlecht. =D


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja, macht Laune. Die Bedienung ist fast als perfekt zu bezeichnen. Die Zoomfunktion ist traumhaft, auch die Performance geht in Ordnung.

Nur im Multiplayer habe ich gegen die "Kiddis der ersten Stunde" keine Chance 
Da muss ich noch ein wenig üben.


----------



## Railroadfighter (18. Oktober 2008)

So hab mir das Addon jetzt auch fürn 10er bestellt, das Hauptspiel war jedenfalls schon genial! Am liebsten Spiel ich immer mit der UEF, der Fatboy ist einfach cool! Kennt zufälligerweise jemand die Karte wo die gesamte Erde drauf ist? Die ist voll geil.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## HowDee (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir eben auch ForgedAlliance für günstige 10€uronen gekauft.
Jedoch sagt mir der Installer, daß ich nicht genug Festplattenspeicher frei hab, obwohl ich noch über 10Gib auf der Platte frei habe...
Hat jmd. von euch vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag? 

€dit: Sry, war halt faul  es lag daran, daß ich auf meiner systempartition nix mehr frei hatte *duck*


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Oktober 2008)

wie heißt ihr im GPGnet? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal zu einem kleinen Scharmützel zusammen finden. 

Ich bin als (wie sollte es anders sein) DerSitzRiese unterwegs.


----------



## grabhopser (23. Oktober 2008)

ich heiß Grabhopser ^^ 
wie lange spielst du schon ??


----------



## grabhopser (23. Oktober 2008)

Railroads schrieb:


> So hab mir das Addon jetzt auch fürn 10er bestellt, das Hauptspiel war jedenfalls schon genial! Am liebsten Spiel ich immer mit der UEF, der Fatboy ist einfach cool! Kennt zufälligerweise jemand die Karte wo die gesamte Erde drauf ist? Die ist voll geil.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Sie is schon lustig aber nur wenn alle nen Quad@3GHz und 4 GB ram haben ^^
und zudem gibts keine Bäume, Felsen ,etc.


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. November 2008)

Ja das ist halt schon ein Problem, ich habe nach einigen Minuten ca. 4-8 fps. Ja und das mit den Bäumen nervt ein bisschen, aber nachdem man sowieso ewig zum Gegner braucht muss man keine Baummasse gewinnen.
Und wegen dem Online Gaming: Bei mir funzt das einfach nicht, er sagt immer das Forged Alliance defekt ist.


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. November 2008)

Juhu, mein Online GPGNet funzt nach re-install endlich, wer hat Interrese an einem kleinen Krieg?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> wie heißt ihr im GPGnet? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal zu einem kleinen Scharmützel zusammen finden.
> 
> Ich bin als (wie sollte es anders sein) DerSitzRiese unterwegs.





grabhopser schrieb:


> ich heiß Grabhopser ^^
> wie lange spielst du schon ??





Railroads schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Online GPGNet funzt nach re-install endlich, wer hat Interrese an einem kleinen Krieg?
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Ich bin bei 

Wie heißt du Railroads? Railroads?


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. November 2008)

Ich bin "Schneider" (mein auch oft eingesetzter Nick "Bernd Schneider war schon vergeben), Railroads gabs schon bis Railroads8.
Wann hast du denn Zeit, ich hab morgen den ganzen Tag und Sonntag Vormittag.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## B4umkuch3n (11. Dezember 2008)

hab nu auch FA mach schon richtig laune mit 4 leuten

hab aber mal ne frage hab in einem spiel nen kerl gesehn der hat mit 3-4 arbeitern(kp welche) nen fatboy in sehr kurzer zeit aufgebaut. kannman die baugeschwindigkeit von normalen technikern verbessern oder gibt es irgendwelche einheiten die schneller bauen?


----------



## Mayday21 (15. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage. 
Ich versteh noch immer nicht ganz, wo der Unterschied ist zwischen SupCom und SupCom:FA. Klar, FA ist das Addon, aber ja alleine lauffähig. Und es bietet neue Einheiten, die es im alten nicht gab. Aber warum dann überhaupt noch SupCom kaufen? Kann man ja auch gleich FA spielen, oder?

Bitte klärt mich auf


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Dezember 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Ich versteh noch immer nicht ganz, wo der Unterschied ist zwischen SupCom und SupCom:FA. Klar, FA ist das Addon, aber ja alleine lauffähig. Und es bietet neue Einheiten, die es im alten nicht gab. Aber warum dann überhaupt noch SupCom kaufen? Kann man ja auch gleich FA spielen, oder?
> 
> Bitte klärt mich auf


Wenn nur FA installiert ist, kann man beim Onlinespiel nur die neue Rasse (Seraphim) spielen, die anderen sind blockiert. Außerdem kann man (wenn die Story auch nur ein bisschen spannender wäre) nur die fortsetzung der Kampagne spielen, und dann kennt man sich nicht wirklich aus.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Mayday21 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ahso ist das. Vielen Dank, dann weiß ich bescheid!
Klar daß mir das nie aufgefallen ist - bei installiertem SupCom


----------



## grabhopser (16. Dezember 2008)

B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> hab nu auch FA mach schon richtig laune mit 4 leuten
> 
> hab aber mal ne frage hab in einem spiel nen kerl gesehn der hat mit 3-4 arbeitern(kp welche) nen fatboy in sehr kurzer zeit aufgebaut. kannman die baugeschwindigkeit von normalen technikern verbessern oder gibt es irgendwelche einheiten die schneller bauen?




 Wenn der Kerl genug MAsse hat geht des schon und wenns SACUs sind gehts ordentlich schnell aber generell gibts nichts was die Baugeschwindichkeit erhöhen kann.....


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie kann man bei GPGnet nach Usern suchen? Bzw nimmt mich mal bitte in eure Buddyliste auf. Dann kann man mal zusammen ne Runde zocken.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. Dezember 2008)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Wenn der Kerl genug MAsse hat geht des schon und wenns SACUs sind gehts ordentlich schnell aber generell gibts nichts was die Baugeschwindichkeit erhöhen kann.....


ich glaub ich hab die lösung selber gefunden
hatte glaub ich noch seinen commander+2 drohnen dabei 
damit gehts dann richtig schnell


----------



## Böhser Cabal (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich entstaube mal kurz den SP-Thread.

Ich zock das Spiel eigentlich recht gerne.

Alleine sich in der Basis einigeln und gleichzeitig gegen 4 Computergegner (unterschiedlicher Stärke) zocken macht schon Laune, nur um dann nach und nach einen nach dem anderen auszuschalten. 

Doch die CPU muss noch erfunden werden, bei der das Spiel unter solchen Umständen auch flüssig läuft. (Vor allem wenn alle so zwischen 800 und 1000 Einheiten/Gebäude in Petto haben.)


Oder sollte es selbst mit einer Core i7 920er CPU flüssig laufen?


Hat jemand ausser mir das auch mal ausprobiert?


MFG


----------



## Klarostorix (1. November 2009)

ich auch, doch 1. kickts mich fast immer nach 20min oder ich habe 7-12 fps

Klarostorix


----------



## Opheliac (1. November 2009)

Also bei mir kommts bei Massenschlachten auch gelegentlich ins stocken.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. November 2009)

bei mir auch, trotz schnellem dualcore...


----------



## Böhser Cabal (3. November 2009)

OK, dann bin ich doch nicht der einzigste mit diesem Problem. 




Klarostorix schrieb:


> ich auch, doch 1. kickts mich fast immer nach 20min oder ich habe 7-12 fps
> 
> Klarostorix




Das war bei mir anfangs auch so.

Du musst dir die neuesten, verfügbaren Patches draufspielen, dann läufts stabil. (wenn auch immer noch nicht flüssig, das gibts erst wenns 10-Kern-CPUs a 5 Ghz gibt. )


----------

